# Biloxi/Gulfport locals



## mfdavis1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Any one know if and when the Biloxi Locals are up and running? Nothing so far...


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

mfdavis1 said:


> Any one know if and when the Biloxi Locals are up and running? Nothing so far...


Yes they are up and running. You will have to contact DirecTV to have them added. You will see a increase of $3 dollars. They are broadcasting in mpeg 4 so hd equipment is required.


----------



## mfdavis1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Still not "up" at my house in Ocean Springs. Spoke to Direct and they really didn't have a clue if they would be available today. 

On another note, I have a HD DVR receive in living room and three SD receivers thru out the house. Will I be able to see the locals on all receivers or just the HD? If not, will there be an equipment swap to HD receivers (other TV in the house are not HD TVs).

Thanks in advance


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

mfdavis1 said:


> Still not "up" at my house in Ocean Springs. Spoke to Direct and they really didn't have a clue if they would be available today.
> 
> On another note, I have a HD DVR receive in living room and three SD receivers thru out the house. Will I be able to see the locals on all receivers or just the HD? If not, will there be an equipment swap to HD receivers (other TV in the house are not HD TVs).
> 
> Thanks in advance


The only reciver that will work that is not a HD reciever is a R22 which is a SD DVR. Other then that it needs to be a H or a HR series reciever to get the channels if you are in a MPEG4 only market. If you are in a MPEG4 only market then they will swap any needed equipment for free with no contract extension as well. Give them a call to find out.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

It appears from a different thread that at least some people in all three of the new local markets released today are unable to receive the new locals even with the right equipment.


----------



## mfdavis1 (Jun 16, 2010)

mfdavis1 said:


> Still not "up" at my house in Ocean Springs. Spoke to Direct and they really didn't have a clue if they would be available today.
> 
> On another note, I have a HD DVR receive in living room and three SD receivers thru out the house. Will I be able to see the locals on all receivers or just the HD? If not, will there be an equipment swap to HD receivers (other TV in the house are not HD TVs).
> 
> Thanks in advance


So came home and have the channels listed in the guide. Click on a channel (13 wlox) and get an error message Channel Not Purchased. Call Directv, they play around for 20 mins and then decide that ALL of my receivers need to be HD before they can add locals, they have to send a tech out and next appointment is June28. doesn't sound like anybody was ready for this.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

The channels are up and running..

The software that enables the frontline folks at DirecTV to modify customers accounts so they can actually view said channels may be up to as much as a week away according to the very helpful and seemingly knowledgeable tech support rep I got on the phone.

In a nutshell, everybody in the new areas has a "no locals" package (obviously). The ability to change those bits to "with locals" is not available to the people that change things on your accounts. They got themselves some real geniuses at the helm of this rollout. :nono:

I guess since this is the first time they've ever launched LiL channels things like that are bound to come up though. :nono:


----------



## jeffmacguy (Oct 21, 2006)

"the thing" that enabled locals in these new markets was an "on-the-fly" repair to one of DirecTV's satellites, which went much smoother (and quicker) than the business operations folks were prepared for. 

Now you could look at this in one of two ways... Had the orbital on-the-fly- fix not worked at all, you'd still be without locals, even if the front office folks had their stuff together. OR, you could be happy that the most challenging part of enabling new locals was waaay successful and all you have to deal with now are the csr's and the local technicians.

I'll leave the final assessment to those most affected.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

and all of that has pretty much squat to do with the 3 on topic channels added to D11 or the 2 pre-existing channels they used to fill out our DMA with :nono:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I was able to add mine and they are on. I am in the Joplin/Pittsburg DMA. I had my package changed to another grandfathered package Choice Xtra + HD DVR With Locals and the new channels are not only in the guide but are on and working as we speak although the rep did say that she say there was an issue and she didnt think they would be on until tomorrow. We were both plesently happy.


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

DirecTV has add the CW for the Biloxi/Gulfport dma. The CW is DirecTV ch. 14 and is only available in SD bringing the local channel count to 5 HD and 1 SD local


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

HD Solutions said:


> DirecTV has add the CW for the Biloxi/Gulfport dma. The CW is DirecTV ch. 14 and is only available in SD bringing the local channel count to 5 HD and 1 SD local


I was wondering if they would add CW since the market is missing one.

Hopefully, there will be better news today for those who aren't able to properly receive the Biloxi-Gulfport locals due to technical issues. Please reply to this thread when you are finally able to receive them.


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

gor88 said:


> I was wondering if they would add CW since the market is missing one.
> 
> Hopefully, there will be better news today for those who aren't able to properly receive the Biloxi-Gulfport locals due to technical issues. Please reply to this thread when you are finally able to receive them.


To those that may not know me my name is Brian Tichenor. I own HD Solutions on the coast. We are a DirecTV dealer and can help resolve some of the issues that you may be facing. Feel free to contact our store or stop by. Our office number is 228-864-HDTV (4388) and we are located a mile and a half south of I10 on Beatline rd (exit 28)

HD Solutions
7198 Beatline rd
Long Beach, MS 39560


----------



## mfdavis1 (Jun 16, 2010)

HD Solutions said:


> To those that may not know me my name is Brian Tichenor. I own HD Solutions on the coast. We are a DirecTV dealer and can help resolve some of the issues that you may be facing. Feel free to contact our store or stop by. Our office number is 228-864-HDTV (4388) and we are located a mile and a half south of I10 on Beatline rd (exit 28)
> 
> HD Solutions
> 7198 Beatline rd
> Long Beach, MS 39560


Thanks Brian. I will call today when you open. Much rather talk to someone local.


----------



## mfdavis1 (Jun 16, 2010)

HD Solutions said:


> To those that may not know me my name is Brian Tichenor. I own HD Solutions on the coast. We are a DirecTV dealer and can help resolve some of the issues that you may be facing. Feel free to contact our store or stop by. Our office number is 228-864-HDTV (4388) and we are located a mile and a half south of I10 on Beatline rd (exit 28)
> 
> HD Solutions
> 7198 Beatline rd
> Long Beach, MS 39560


Brian, thank you for taking the time to speak with me regarding this issue. I've gotten more out of this board and the people on it than from Directv CRs (sad really). On your advise, I call back and they were able to add locals with no problem. Thanks again and I hope to send some referals your way.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

So what's the deal with WDSU originally being mapped to ch. 15 and now being properly mapped to ch. 6.

Will DirecTV eventually remove it's head from it's ass and give us the channels we are actually supposed to get? Epically stupid of them to do otherwise given everything is allready there and it's only a matter of them actually looking at a ****ing map to figure it out.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

Racer88 said:


> So what's the deal with WDSU originally being mapped to ch. 15 and now being properly mapped to ch. 6.
> 
> Will DirecTV eventually remove it's head from it's ass and give us the channels we are actually supposed to get? Epically stupid of them to do otherwise given everything is allready there and it's only a matter of them actually looking at a ****ing map to figure it out.


I would assume it has something to do with the fact that they originally planned to offer WPMI, but maybe I'm just reaching...


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

bamaweather said:


> I would assume it has something to do with the fact that they originally planned to offer WPMI, but maybe I'm just reaching...


Im not exactly sure either but that would be my guess. I'm sure most subscribers are just happy to have it. Not only do we have it but it's in HD, Dish is not.


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

mfdavis1 said:


> Brian, thank you for taking the time to speak with me regarding this issue. I've gotten more out of this board and the people on it than from Directv CRs (sad really). On your advise, I call back and they were able to add locals with no problem. Thanks again and I hope to send some referals your way.


No problem. Thats what we are here for. If you need anything at all just let us know.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

bamaweather said:


> I would assume it has something to do with the fact that they originally planned to offer WPMI, but maybe I'm just reaching...


Thaks for pointing out the obvious. :nono:

The question is WHY!, and when/if they are going to pull their heads out of their asses and put 5 and 15 in the lineup.


----------



## Dirk (Sep 15, 2007)

Just called and had them turn on my locals. They had to switch me from my old package but I got them all up and running.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 19, 2010)

Do people in Hattiesburg market get access to the new locals? And does it include NBC and CBS?

I'm assuming so since I know the Comcast (Hattiesburg) shows WLOX (ABC) and WXXV (Fox). I know the NBC (and possibly CBS) affliate is out of H-burg, but wasn't sure if DTV added them?

My in-laws got Direct (Standard Def only) last year and were really ticked when they didn't have access to the main networks (via locals). Luckily they did get approved for the ABC and CW distant locals, but this would help.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ATLien said:


> Do people in Hattiesburg market get access to the new locals? And does it include NBC and CBS?
> 
> I'm assuming so since I know the Comcast (Hattiesburg) shows WLOX (ABC) and WXXV (Fox). I know the NBC (and possibly CBS) affliate is out of H-burg, but wasn't sure if DTV added them?
> 
> ...


Can you give a zip code for where you are inquiring about?


----------



## dtbx (May 18, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> Thaks for pointing out the obvious. :nono:
> 
> The question is WHY!, and when/if they are going to pull their heads out of their asses and put 5 and 15 in the lineup.


I would hope NEVER. I am freaking LOVING having 4 and 6. Having to be able to watch "Fourth Down on 4" on Sunday nights is AWESOME!


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

Hattiesburg isn't receiving new local channels right now from DirecTV. Unfortunately, DirecTV can't offer significantly viewed channels in areas where they aren't already offering local channels. Once they add the Hattiesburg market next year, it's possible the market will be filled with ABC and Fox from Biloxi (although it could be a different market).

In some of the announced HD markets, DirecTV is adding distant networks to markets where there particular networks are missing. DirecTV may add ABC and Fox from New York until locals launch there next year (or maybe even CBS and/or NBC if the local stations agree to it).



ATLien said:


> Do people in Hattiesburg market get access to the new locals? And does it include NBC and CBS?
> 
> I'm assuming so since I know the Comcast (Hattiesburg) shows WLOX (ABC) and WXXV (Fox). I know the NBC (and possibly CBS) affliate is out of H-burg, but wasn't sure if DTV added them?
> 
> ...


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

Racer88 said:


> Thaks for pointing out the obvious. :nono:
> 
> The question is WHY!, and when/if they are going to pull their heads out of their asses and put 5 and 15 in the lineup.


Happy to oblige.

They probably aren't going to add the Mobile channels. It's their choice, and for some reason they are using the New Orleans channels instead. At least you have all four major networks in HD on DirecTV now. There are quite a few people in 36 markets above yours that do not.


----------



## mcrutland (Dec 29, 2004)

bamaweather said:


> Hattiesburg isn't receiving any new local channels right now. Unfortunately, DirecTV can't offer significantly viewed channels in areas where they aren't already offering local channels. Once they add the Hattiesburg market next year, it's possible the market will be filled with ABC and Fox from Biloxi (although it could be a different market).
> 
> In some of the announced HD markets, DirecTV is adding distant networks to markets where there particular networks are missing. DirecTV may add ABC and Fox from New York until locals launch there next year (or maybe even CBS and/or NBC if the local stations agree to it).


E* is offering locals to Hattiesburg, but is giving WTOK for ABC and WGBC-DT1 for Fox. I wonder if that has anything to do with Raycom owning both WDAM and WLOX?


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

mcrutland said:


> E* is offering locals to Hattiesburg, but is giving WTOK for ABC and WGBC-DT1 for Fox. I wonder if that has anything to do with Raycom owning both WDAM and WLOX?


If anything, you would think Raycom owning both of those stations would result in them making a deal to carry Biloxi locals there. I think the bigger consideration is which other city's spotbeam covers the entire market sufficiently. But that's just a guess.


----------



## dtbx (May 18, 2010)

bamaweather said:


> Happy to oblige.
> 
> They probably aren't going to add the Mobile channels. It's their choice, and for some reason they are using the New Orleans channels instead. At least you have all four major networks in HD on DirecTV now. There are quite a few people in 36 markets above yours that do not.


Yes, I'm going to use all caps! I LOVE HAVING WWL AND WDSU! THANK YOU DirecTV!

Sorry, Don't care about Alabama news. AND EVERYONE I know LOVES to have those channels on DTV! WE are all Saints/Hornets fans to say the least!

Thank you DirecTv!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 19, 2010)

To Joshjr.... Zip = 39402

So even though Comcast offers WLOX and WXXV in Hattiesburg Directv can't? That sucks. 

I now see Biloxi is getting CBS/NBC from NOLA, so that won't help Hattiesburg at all. 

Father-in-law is big college football fan (SEC mainly), so not having CBS or access to SEC Network (via local channel - only FSN South) doesn't sit well with him. So when his DTV contract is up he'll be going back to Comcast.

thanks for any info.


----------



## HD Solutions (May 17, 2010)

ATLien said:


> To Joshjr.... Zip = 39402
> 
> So even though Comcast offers WLOX and WXXV in Hattiesburg Directv can't? That sucks.
> 
> ...


If you have a HDDVR from DirecTV you could purchase the AM21 offair tuner. It plugs in the rear of the HDDVR via USB and gives you a antenna coax connection. With the AM21 and a cheap set of rabbit ears you could have atleast WLOX in your lineup.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Get prepared to be screwed again...

Around the time WLOX CBS went live today the guide info for WWL was replaced with a statement that basically said they're working on providing WLOX CBS by the end of the month and will be taking away WWL in the process of course. The statement has since been removed and normal programming information has returned. It did also state that we would be able to get CBS from channel 390 in the mean time, and 390 is indeed now activated on my receiver. WWL is also still active at this time as well.

WLOX CBS is SD OTA so be prepared to be screwed out of a HD feed for CBS programming once it's all sorted out. I imagine the same BS will happen again when WXXV NBC goes live in July too.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

...and now WWL is gone...
Pull a out of market channel, that is at least in an adjacent market, and is even classified as significantly viewed for part of the DMA, for one over a thousand miles away. More proof that some of the stupidest people in the entire organization are in control of this locals crap. :nono2::nono2::nono2:

Full message:


> A new CBS station has begun broadcasting in your area. We're working to add this channel by the end of the month and we can no longer broadcast WWL from New Orleans. If you previously received WWL you should be able to view CBS programming on Ch 390


So now we get to change our SP's to 390 for however long it takes, then reprogram them AGAIN once they get the WLOX CBS crap online....BRILLIANT!! :nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:

No updated guide info for 13-2 OTA yet either....still showing "Weather" 24/7....
:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

...and now the MORONS!! have put WWL back and taken down 390-CBS.....un-f'n-believable.......


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

> A new CBS station has begun broadcasting in your area. We're working to add this channel by the end of the month and we can no longer broadcast WWL from New Orleans. If you previously received WWL you should be able to view CBS programming on Ch 390


......and the end of the month has now come and gone....not even up in test mode yet...:nono2:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You guys watch TV in the summer? Id be out on Ship Island fishing.


----------



## dishdude19 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Racer88:

I hear you! I'm not in your area, but the NBC station in my area recently acquired an ABC affiliation. It bites because the secondary ABC affiliation isn't in HD, and it's the same exact boring, stale news simulcast from the NBC station. A neighboring ABC affiliate in HD with news from a different city was replaced with this NBC/ABC clone. FRUSTRATING . . . 

I like the HD picture quality, but I personally miss the days when one station affiliated with one network (primarily). The multicasting of major networks is ruining competition. There's no reason you shouldn't be allowed to keep WWL (I know laws-- but I mean in a perfect world) in your channel lineup.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep you bring up an excellent point about the increased redundacy, and reduction of choice these moves are bringing about too.

While it's a quality station and all that, I could not care less about anything on WWL, and conversely WWL could not care less about Jackson County, MS. It is nowhere close to being within their area of interest, or their signal footprint. It is NOT, nor has it EVER been the CBS affiliate for my county. That affiliate would be WKRG in Mobile, which does a better job of covering news in Jackson County, MS than WLOX has ever done. It has been on D* for years and the county is well within the spot beam footprint. Of course that is all a moot point now with the impending craptastic WLOX CBS looming.:nono2:

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. The people in charge of this locals crap have no clue whatsoever how terrestrial TV works in the real world.


----------



## dishdude19 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Racer 88! 

Well said, my friend! I truly wish you were able to get WKRG, then, in your line up. I will never understand practically (and I don't need anyone jumping on me about cable/dish rules are different... I am aware) why satellite owners can't have two of the same network that are close by like that. 

In my case, it's WALB in Albany, Ga, that is now both NBC/ABC. So what's happened is that WALB has had neighboring local stations such as WTVM in Columbus and WTXL in Tallahassee (both primary ABC affiliates) thrown off cable systems and satellite packages, to borrow your word, for the "craptastic" clone of WALB NBC, which programs the ABC "station" with the same exact news content, not HD to all viewers-- while the other two neighboring stations could offer a high definition signal for ABC to everyone. I understand WALB offers some cable systems a high def ABC picture, but not to satellite owners and not even people with a good, old-fashioned over-the-air antenna get WALB ABC in high def. Perhaps this will change, but I'm not sure since we're dealing with a sub channel. This is not fair to viewers. 

I know the FCC has mandates, and I know about most of them regarding network affiliates, but I'm saying it's a shame one can't get his/her neighboring channels. I enjoyed getting a different perspectives on news from WTVM or WTXL, but now that option is taken from me, and it does not make me happy. It's all about an already dominate station having near-complete control of the market, and I don't think that's conducive to driving competition in broadcasting. I think a rule could be that each station may affiliate with only one of the big four networks. Just a thought. 

I commiserate with you, my friend! Let me know how the feeds work on your system in Biloxi with the changes regarding CBS and NBC.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the supportive comments. I see from the lastest gct report that WLOX CBS is now up in test mode. SIGH......


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

With so many atwitter about their locals being added, I figure I may as well pass along the continued screwing that DirecTV is giving us in South Mississippi.

So WXXV-NBC is now live on DirecTV in GLORIOUS SD!, and of course WDSU-HD has been turned off. Just in time for the Olympics. YAY!!!:nono2:

WXXV is sending a HD feed to DirecTV, but DirectTV is down rezzing it....


----------

